# Thai Visa



## arun25 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. got a quick question about UK visas. I think I know the answer but just wanna double check.


My Thai girlfriend is currently in the process of applying for a visa. We plan to visit the UK for one month in april of next year. We've been together for one and a half years and lived together for 6 months. I have been living in Thailand for nearly two years now. 


Should my girlfriend use the VAF1A tourist or the VAF1B family visa? We will be staying with my family and the main reason for our visit is to see my family. Should we consider my family to be her friends or her family. It mentions in the visa information that a spouse doesn't neccesarlily have to be a marital partner this is why I'm a little unsure.


Thanks for your time

arun


----------

